# hymer tandem water pump



## gailmary (Jun 7, 2012)

Hi our water pump has just suddenly died mid flow!! Now there is no noise from it at all when we use the taps. Could it be something simple or does it need replacing? And is replacing it a difficult job for a pair of novices! Thank you.


----------



## gailmary (Jun 7, 2012)

Panic over. We submerged it in a bucket of water and loads of air bubbles came out. Working now! Will get a spare one though at some stage.


----------



## panheadmick (Sep 4, 2014)

*pressure drop in water system*

Any ideas why pressure drops in water system,can't find any leaks


----------



## p-c (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi Panheadmick
Welcome to MHF.
I would suggest you start your question as another post. Under this title you might get less responses.
Regards
p-c


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

Quite likely that you need a non return valve on the water pipe as soon as it leaves the freshwater tank. The valves are cheap (about £3-£4) from eBay and its a simple DIY job to fit. It will stop the water siphoning back into the tank and give you more pressure on the toilet flush. Unfortunately I can't upload photographs to show you due to problems on the site.


Terry


----------

